# RootzWiki APP



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

no longer works... is there an update for it, it says "The remote server sent an unparsable result. This could be a result of the forum software plugin being outdated" --


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm getting an error as well. "Failed to connect to forum, please check with the forum administrator if this problem persists."


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We are doing site maintenance at the moment so no it will not work for a couple hours. Sorry.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you sir --- i figured so , im liking the new look too.. more streamlined colors.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We're going back to green.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

lol i spoke to soon!

hey don't you make kernels?


----------

